# Vacation



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone offer some suggestions for a week long vacation in August? 

I am open to all suggestions but to narrow it down a bit, we don’t want to stay in one place for the whole week, we like doing active things like cycling and hiking, we don’t have any children to worry about and we are leaving our cat at home. Plus we live in Florida so would like to go somewhere lumpy. 

Thank you,

B x


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Ms B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone offer some suggestions for a week long vacation in August?
> 
> ...


As I used to live there - Cape Cod, MA. Usually good weather in August. Fantastic coastal walks and rides. If you have never been there its like going back in time, no buildings above tree height, no huge billboards no brightly colored buildings (even McDonalds is grey and not red and yellow).
There are just a few chain restaurants and hotels, all the rest are individually family operated and hence very unique.
A drive along the historic route 6A takes you through some very nice towns. 
Checkout the National Parks for walking, cycling etc 

http://www.nps.gov/caco/planyourvisit/index.htm

Take the boat to Marthas Vineyard and/or Nantucket which are also great for riding and hiking. The whale watch tours are fun too.
I think it would be a nice place for you to spend the week but i'm not sure if its lumpy enough for you.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Ms B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone offer some suggestions for a week long vacation in August?
> 
> ...




a trek through the Andes, Machu Pichu is amazing

if its not lumpy enough, try the Himilays



.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Taking a trip up/down the Alaska Marine highway is an adventure. It is not very glamourus though.. and definately lumpy! The ship docks at many cities in Canada/Alaska along the way. You can get off the boat, see the city, and get back on to go. There are 3 (I think) boats that take the route, so we would jump off in a city, stay for a day or so at at back-packer hotel, and get back on the next boat going. A lot of people will take the boat one way and fly home from Anchorage or Vancouver/Bellingham... depending on where your port is. Although, August may be a bad time for the mosquitoes.... It was one of my favorite adventures


----------



## Amy123 (May 24, 2009)

*????*



ROKZY said:


> Taking a trip up/down the Alaska Marine highway is an adventure. It is not very glamourus though.. and definately lumpy! The ship docks at many cities in Canada/Alaska along the way. You can get off the boat, see the city, and get back on to go. There are 3 (I think) boats that take the route, so we would jump off in a city, stay for a day or so at at back-packer hotel, and get back on the next boat going. A lot of people will take the boat one way and fly home from Anchorage or Vancouver/Bellingham... depending on where your port is. Although, August may be a bad time for the mosquitoes.... It was one of my favorite adventures



Mosquitoes in Alaska?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Amy123 said:


> Mosquitoes in Alaska?


Well, your right- Some locals consider them more like the(un-official) state bird


----------



## bradleyt (Jun 5, 2009)

Pennsylvania is VERY nice.. plenty of hills and what not for cycling, there is kayaking and the like. Plus all of the history you could ever think of. I would also like to suggest Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## AnjaKr (Jun 18, 2009)

What about the area of the columbia river at the frontier of Oregon and Washington state? It is a very nice place for hiking!


----------



## maldreamgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

May I suggest The Maldives? It will surely exceed your expectations of an idyllic picture post card island paradise!


----------

